# The Commander is in the house



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Found this on Craigslist a few weeks ago, for an unbeleivable price, and answered the ad. Never received an answer. Forgot about it until Sunday morning when I received a email that it was available. Well, after my girls got dropped off at school, I traveled 80 miles to go see it. Saw it, tested itand brought it home. Oh and the previos owner also gave me a 1 gallon gas can with mixed gas as well.











and next to it's little brother


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Good Luck with that!*

FYI: I had remember reading a recall on certain models
CPSC, The Toro Company Announce Recall of Snowthrowers | CPSC.gov 
Check into that!
PS My similar Honda takes Straight gas?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Biketrax said:


> FYI: I had remember reading a recall on certain models
> CPSC, The Toro Company Announce Recall of Snowthrowers | CPSC.gov
> Check into that!
> PS My similar Honda takes Straight gas?



Thanks for the recall info. Called Toro and my gas tank is excluded from the recall.

Says on 2 different places 50:1 on the mix.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't know you had to mix gas on that model? I assumed it took straight gas?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats joee5!!

That thing is a monster!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

must have been a very good price for you to pull the trigger, congrats


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Really nice blower...
Wish I'd a kept a couple or even one of my Toro ss blowers. Live and learn...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Makes the other one look "cute."


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> I didn't know you had to mix gas on that model? I assumed it took straight gas?


Yeah that's what the person who owned the one I am rebuilding now had assumed. They straight gassed it. 

I am hoping to be able to get it going. It's the same basic engine, smaller unit. CCR3650. But has chute direction control which I like. It was discarded, my dad picked it up for nothing. He gave it to me after giving up on it. I fixed another small machine for him so it's mine for the fixing. Hopefully. 

I like that commander better though, That's nice find and makes a good addition to your garage. It's a pretty sweet little machine ! I hope it runs as sweet as it looks. Can't beat these for smaller storms, they are pretty speedy if your drive is two or three cars. I am thinking it will be faster to clear my drive on a small to medium ( 2-8 inches) storm with that single stage Rtek machine than with my Powershift.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

2" - 8" storms, I did the majority of our 17" storm with my 2450E. don't under estimate what a good single stage snowblower can do. I had a powerlite back in '99 after a blizzard.
it wasn't the fastest snowblower on the block but I cleared snow at some 20 to 25 properties and I made enough doing snow with it to pay for the 2450E and then some


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> 2" - 8" storms, I did the majority of our 17" storm with my 2450E. don't under estimate what a good single stage snowblower can do. I had a powerlite back in '99 after a blizzard.
> it wasn't the fastest snowblower on the block but I cleared snow at some 20 to 25 properties and I made enough doing snow with it to pay for the 2450E and then some


Wow that's a lot more performance than I expected. I will be *really* happy now if the rebuild ends up running well


----------

